# Model 3 OBDII Port on EVTV



## Jack Rickard (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

I can’t do video atm so maybe this is addressed, but this is a bit odd seeing as how OBDC is an emissions system monitor.


----------

